# Testing for Blue soon!



## John Brewer (Jun 2, 2006)

The further along this journey I go the more I enjoy it. I will test for my Blue Belt on Monday June 12th. Wish me and my fellow Purple Belts well.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2006)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed.  Good Luck!


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2006)

Best of Luck to you!!  Please let us know how the test went!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2006)

I would wish you luck but the fact is it is skill and I'm sure you have it.
Terry


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck brother! I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck, crane!  You'll do just fine, so relax!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Luck Crane! Keep us posted.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 3, 2006)

Thank you all for the encouragement. My instructor has assured us this will be a very hard test. I can only trust my hard training will pay off.

Sincerely,

John


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 4, 2006)

Good Luck!

Let us know how it turns out, but most of all have a great time!

grtz, Bob


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 5, 2006)

Good Skill, enjoy this stepping stone and continue the grand journey.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 6, 2006)

I love this place! Where else can you get encouragement from such a distinguished group of Kenpoists.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2006)

You will do fine, if you relax and have fun with it.  Really, when testing for anything I have always gone with the mindset of "I am going to show them that I deserve it."


----------



## RichK (Jun 8, 2006)

Crane, remember to breathe and "Just Do it". Go get 'em!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 12, 2006)

Blue is a great color! Well a couple of hours later and a couple of pounds lighter, I move on in the journey. I can't wait to see the Green card. I think my stomach hurts from the birthing but it feels great! Thanks for all the support and breathing definitely helps.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Blue is a great color! Well a couple of hours later and a couple of pounds lighter, I move on in the journey. I can't wait to see the Green card. I think my stomach hurts from the birthing but it feels great! Thanks for all the support and breathing definitely helps.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> John


 
AWESOME! Congrats on your new rank!:ultracool 

Keep up the hard work!

Mike


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Alot!


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 13, 2006)

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Blue is a great color! Well a couple of hours later and a couple of pounds lighter, I move on in the journey. I can't wait to see the Green card. I think my stomach hurts from the birthing but it feels great! Thanks for all the support and breathing definitely helps.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> John


 
Congratulations you know your getting somewhere when the pain ritual leaves a footprint on your stomach


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello, 

Congratulations! well done!

Enjoy the coming period, I always find it nice to learn a new technique, it gives you insights into the "old" ones.

What techniques and forms and sets are you going to learn for your green belt?

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 15, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations! well done!
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have not received my Green card yet, but will let you know as soon as I do.

Thanks,

John


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your promotion.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 16, 2006)

Well done! Congrats!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratz! It only keeps getting better!


----------



## gixxershane (Jun 22, 2006)

congrats...:cheers: i liked blue belt...keep up the good hard work


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the support! I look forward to getting advice on the green card.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 24, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations! well done!
> 
> ...


Long 2
Short 3

Snaking Talons
Brushing the Storm
Intercepting the Ram
Detour from Doom
Five Swords
Circling Fans
Falcons of Force
Bear and the Ram
Protecting Fans
Courting the Tiger
Rotating Destuction
Thrust into Darkness
Glancing Spear
Blinding Sacrifice
Snakes of Wisdom
Raining Lance
Leap from Danger
Ram and the Eagle
Repeated Devistation
Back Breaker
Desperate Falcons
Unfurling Crane
Deceptive Panther
Destructing Fans
Reprimanding the Bears


----------

